# Petsmart Puppy Pack?



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I am getting a puppy soon and was wondering if this was worth the price. It says there are a lot of coupons but not what they are. Has anyone bought this ? I looked it up and nowhere lists exactly what you save on what.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I find PetSmart to be consistently 30-50% more expensive than either my local chain of pet stores or Amazon/online sources for toys and maybe 15-20% more expensive for food and flea/tick or other nonprescription meds.
So if you plan to make use of the free vouchers part for puppy food, daycare and the vet visit, then for $20, it is worth it. But if you are mainly thinking of using the coupons, it probably isn't worth it. I got a similar booklet (but for free) when I adopted my adult dog and the only thing I used was the basic wellness checkup at a local vet and it turned out I didn't like that vet office and switched anyway.

Here's what it says it has...... (copy/paste from petsmart website)
This kit includes vouchers for:
FREE Bag of Specialty Puppy food* (up to $15)
FREE 1-Hour Puppy Orientation Seminar
FREE Puppy Bath, Brush & More
FREE Banfield® Veterinary Consultation
FREE Doggie Day Camp Visits
(2 sessions – new campers only)
FREE KONG® Ziggie Treat
And many other valuable coupons!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I already read that lol but I was hoping someone had purchased it. As for petsmart being more expensive ... Around me they are by far the most affordable. Petco is ridiculous and well those are my two options


----------



## megs2219 (Feb 23, 2013)

I thought it was worth it, mainly because we did the puppy beginner obedience training there. I forget exactly what it is, but I think you get $20 off any training package. So pay $25 for the pack, immediately save $20 on training and get a free back of $12 dog food (the one I wanted to get). I didn't end up using much of the other stuff, I think I did the free puppy bath and the treat but that's it. However just the dog food and training made it worth it. That said, if I wasn't going to take any classes there I'm not sure it's that great a deal. We don't have the doggy daycare at my location so that might have also been worth it but not for me. Hope that helps!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks  I was also wondering how much you get off on the leashes, harnesses tags and such


----------



## megs2219 (Feb 23, 2013)

I could be wrong because I'm going off my memory from 6 months ago and that list above but I do not believe you get anything of leashes/hardness or toys. It's basically just what's listed there. I don't even think mine had any other coupons in it, but perhaps there were some for commercial products I didn't want. The isn't any generic like 10% off leashes or any other category. The other stuff even has expirations on it so I might have done the vet consult but forgot about it until too late (i do have a different vet anyways). If you aren't going to get your money's worth out of one of those listed there then i wouldn't think it is worth it. And just to clarify, mine had like $20 off a training package but I think that was the free puppy seminar OR you can use it for the $ off a training class.


----------



## Macee s mom (May 3, 2013)

Sweet I am going to get one.. Can I just go into the store and get one? What kind of free class is it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Macee's mom ... can you list what all comes in it? I would REALLY appreciate it. 

yes you just go in the store and get it. and its a free training class


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I bought the puppy pack, it can be a good deal IF you use everything in it - basically it has everything Shell listed. For $19 you get food up to $15 (wellness core), a free puppy bath for puppies up to 5 months old, a Kong stuffer ... 

I didn't use all of it so for me it wasn't worth it. My pup didn't like the wellness core so that was $15 wasted (but it was "free"), I couldn't get to Petsmart for the bath, I did get the Kong stuffer so when I add up what I got to use it wasn't a bargain.


----------



## Jendrennen (Jun 7, 2013)

My local PetsMart has an open one that you can flip through & look at all the coupons. I think it seems like a good deal. Even if you just used the vet visit, grooming, treat & food it would more than pay for itself. I do believe I saw a discount on collars & leashes as well. I think I'm going to purchase it!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

I still buy it (3rd pack now) for Roman and he is beyond that 5-6 months old restrictions of full puppy benefits.

I use it for bag o' kibbles & Bayer Advantix.
So well worth that $20.








Roman- coming back to check on mommi.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I have heard that banfield is not a great vet though ...

I just called Banfield and Basically even with the puppy kit its actually cheaper for me to go to my own vet since they have a new puppy package.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm, the Petsmart in Sioux Falls still offers puppy packs even though the Banfield closed. . .I wonder if they have different stuff in their packs. I heard you get a free ID tag, and with that and the free food the price is covered; everything else is a bonus. . .but nobody else has said anything about a tag? I haven't had a puppy in 10 years so I have no idea. And they don't have kitten packs (I asked )!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

its $2 off an ID tag


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I wouldn't waste the money on the tag. Collar tags from Boomerang are great and about the same money as what's sold at Petsmart. Dangling Tags from Red Dingo are also great (assuming you like one of their styles) and again about the same price as the Petsmart tags.

I have both brands and am impressed with them.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Why not " waste money" on a tag? If the ones you have are the same price ... I have no complaints about my petsmart tag 

I decided to get the package because I called banfield and I can go in and use the free office visit coupon and the discount Microchip coupon and just take him in for his chip which in itself will save me about $40 ... He is going to my vet for his full check up though


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I didn't say to not waste money on a tag, I said not to waste money on a Petsmart tag. Although I have no experience with them, I have read the writing wears out and/or they break; but if it works for you that's a good thing. Zoey's red rabies tag looks like garbage as the paint is flaking off but it's an "official" tag and she'll keep it on until her next vaccine. Both of the manufacturers I mentioned use a stainless steel background to engrave on and the Red Dingo I have also has an painted enamel design. Maybe what I read was from people getting a bad one, you hear more complaints usually then compliments.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Now that I have a collar tag from Boomerang, I can really see the difference in quality compared to what I thought were a-okay tags from the pet store. I love the safety and quiet factor of no dangling tags and the much lower chances of the tag coming off. Well worth the few extra bucks (it was about $17 for a collar and tag combo and the collar is nice too). More lines of engraving than typical tags so i could put extra contact cell phone numbers on it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

My first collar tag from Boomerang was for Zoey's AKC CAR info ... her plastic AKC tag she got broke with a few weeks. I use that and the Red Dingo tag with her "normally on" collar. I felt if she ever got out and her collar stayed on the "pretty" tag may make someone know she is a pet. I was so impressed with the Boomerang tag that I purchased another for her "going to doggie day care" collar since they said dangling tags may get lost. On this tag we have all of our personal info so the day care can identify her if the collar comes off. Originally I was concerned that the Boomerang tag would fall off the collar - not anymore!


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

We got the petsmart puppy pack. Between the dog food, and the puppy bath, you make up your money right off the bat. You get a few bucks off of stuff you have to buy anyways, like a leash/collar, a kong, a free kong stuffer deal, a pet bowl.

Our basenji has had a petsmart tag for about a year now, and it has not worn out or gotten hard to read, and our puppy chews on her tags.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

The tag we got from Petsmart was unreadable within a month. Didn't bother going for the puppy pack.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

My friend has the exact tag I am getting just a different color and has had no issues with it. If I need to buy a different one later its fine but I personally like the dangling tag ...


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Coming from a recent Petsmart employee. I personally think they are worth every penny of the 19.99 price. Along with the free stuff someone already listed there's coupons in there for these things that I can remember:

Pee pads
Bissel stain and odor enzyme spray cleaner
Kong toy
Kong or TopPaw harness leash or collar
2 coupons for 10 bucks off K9advantix
TopPaw bowls
TopPaw Puppy Shampoo
ID tags
GNC vitamins

Theres more and I cant remember anymore off the top of my head. Also you dont have to get a small bag of free food. You can actually get a big bag and they take 15 dollars off the price. Another thing is once you buy the puppy kit and you sign up online you get an additional 100 dollars worth of coupons... Now I dont know what any of those ones are but I think its like for a crate and other stuff... The puppy kit itself has 130 dollars worth of coupons.... and you get 100 dollars more in coupons signing up online?? Id say its worth the 20 bucks...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah even if I don't use everything just to be able to get his microchip done that cheap is worth it to me. I already have his crate ... Now I am just debating how long I should wait to get it lol ... He is only 2 weeks old ...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

When would you get the kit? Ryli is only 2 weeks old but I like to be prepared


----------



## megs2219 (Feb 23, 2013)

I would say that depends on how easy it is to get to petsmart for you. Some of the stuff is only good for 6 months, so I would wait until the last time you're going to petsmart before you bring the puppy home or even after you get the puppy. It's easy to get, they have it at all the registers, it doesn't take any time or anything special. But if you by it now and 1.5 months go by before you get the puppy then you have less time to use some of the vouchers like the grooming, training, etc. Granted for some things I'm not sure they look or care about the date when I signed him up for the class over the phone i told them I had the puppy pack and would like to use the voucher for training but didn't have the voucher on me right then and they went ahead and applied it and told me to bring it to the first class. I brought it to the first class but they never asked me for it... I bought mine the day after I got my puppy home when I went to get his collar and tag.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Petsmart is only 5 minutes from my house ... However my dog will be staying with a friend once I get him so getting most of it done before I bring him home will help.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> When would you get the kit? Ryli is only 2 weeks old but I like to be prepared


You can get it anytime. Pups have to be 10 weeks before going to he orientation class 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

he wont be going to the orientation class ... My friend will have him by then. I am working on gathering all his supplies and getting his vet things in order  I am SO happy for the discount on the Microchip


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I purchased the puppy kit today and here's everything that was in it 
Free - 
* Puppy Bath 
* Vet Consultation - Can be combined with Microchip offer 
* $15 bag of dog food ( see participating brands... Or take $15 off a bigger bag) 
*Puppy Orientation 
* 2 Sessions of Doggie Day Camp 

SAVE 
* $10 on Microchip 
* $2 Tagworks tag 
* $1 Top Paw Puppy Shampoo 
* $2 Any Top Paw or Kong Collar, Leash or Harness 
* $2 Dentley's Granulated Rawhide
* $2 Kong Shaped Rubber Dog Toy 
* $10 Bayer K9 Advantix II 6 pack 
* $10 Bayer Advantage II 6 pack 
* $2 Nature's Miracle 10 ct potty Pads 
* $1 Arm & Hammer Dental care 
* $2 Any Top Paw Bowls 
* $3 Any Pawsitively Clean by Bissel 
* $10 Any Pawsitively Clean Rental Fee
* $5 GNC Pets Puppy Vitamins 


I haven't gotten the Email With the additional Savings yet but I will list them when I do


----------

